# Training involved to go from Corporal to Master Corporal



## Veteran`s son (8 Mar 2003)

How much training/how many courses are required for a member of the Canadian Armed Forces to go from Corporal to Master Corporal?

The next question may have already been asked but when someone finishes Basic Training, they are a Private,correct?

How long do they have to wait or how much training/courses are required to receive the first chevron/stripe?


----------



## Sharpey (8 Mar 2003)

Cpl to MCpl requires you to take what is now known as the PLQ, Primary Leadership Qualification. For the PRes, two types are offered. Full bore course in the summer, 11 weeks or so long. And the weekend course with summer portion. The latter goes like this. It is broken down into a modular system, basically 6 courses rolled into one. Mods 1 through 5 are done locally, I‘m taking mine in London. Mod 6, the field portion, is 20 days in Petawawa.

Once you sign the dotted line, you are a Private untrained, after your BMQ and or SQ, then you are a Private trained.

Typically, after finishing your SQ, you will receive your first chevron. This could easily be done within the year you join, depending on course availability.

Hope that helps.


----------



## klumanth (9 Mar 2003)

That all depends on trade.  I think only the combat arms require you to have your PLQ to get your leaf.  Most support trades only require you to be high on the merit list and for there to be a master corporal position available for your trade.  

As far as the reg force is concerned with privates, you get your hook after having both 30 months and your QL-3 course.


----------



## Korus (9 Mar 2003)

AFAIK, you get your chevron in the reserves after QL3, not SQ. Many units give out cap badges after BMQ and SQ, however..


----------



## SpinDoc (9 Mar 2003)

Hmmm, are you guys sure about the SQ thing and the first chevron?

I always thought that it was:
Private (Recruit) - no training -- no chevron
Private (Basic) - BMQ + SQ -- no chevron
Private (Trained) - MOC -- one chevron

I‘ll check with someone when I get a chance.


----------



## RCA (9 Mar 2003)

To be considered a trained soldier, you must have BMQ, SQ, and MOC. 0ne hook comes after MOC training. In my unit it comes one year after joining and getting MOC withever comes last.
 In the Artiilery, you must fire a live round before obtaining your hat badge. 

 To go from Gnr to Bdr, you require a QL4 and 2 yrs in.

 All Land Forces must have PLQ (Mods 1-6) to be appointed substantive MBdr (ie. promoted) as well as 2 yr in rank.


----------



## klumanth (9 Mar 2003)

I can only speak for my trade (227 LCIS Tech) but it makes sense that this goes for other support trades as well.  You do not need your PLQ course to get promoted to MCpl.  The 2 yr‘s in rank still applies though.  They will generally try and get you on a PLQ course as a MCpl but it could be years before you get it.   I am quite aware however, that in the combat arms the requirements are different.  
Again, speaking for my trade, a private must have 30 months and MOC training before getting a chevron.  We don‘t have to take an SQ course at all.


----------



## combat_medic (10 Mar 2003)

Contact, wait out...

The PLQ is not the only requirement anymore. For many trades, they will need to take an additional 2IC course to become a Master Corporal. The course requirements are going through a MASSIVE upheaval at the moment, so wait a bit to find out what the end result will be. 

Also, there‘s now 2 courses to become Sgt.


----------



## MPSHIELD (11 Mar 2003)

Quote:
 "That all depends on trade. I think only the combat arms require you to have your PLQ to get your leaf. Most support trades only require you to be high on the merit list and for there to be a master corporal position available for your trade." 

I can tell you that is not the case on my promotions (or should i say appointment). I took the JLC/JNCO leadership course. It was require for my next advancement from CPL to MCpl. You still need either the older JLC/JNCO course or new PLQ course for promortion unless they have changed things....but then again, they like to change things alot so it may be possible.


----------



## Nunquam Retrorsum (16 Mar 2003)

Just a little rectification, since the changes in the courses, the "QL4" isn‘t needed to get cpl...only 2 years in the forces.  However, you need to have a QL4 to be accepted on the MCPL course (Leadership course).  Basically they‘ve put the QL4 after CPL instead of before


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Mar 2003)

> Nunquam Retrorsum: since the changes in the courses, the "QL4" isn‘t needed to get cpl...only 2 years in the forces.


for engineers that is not the case as you MUST complete QL5 (now section 2/ic) course inorder to get your cpls.


----------



## MJP (16 Mar 2003)

Just an add-on to what Combat Medic said.  You can be promoted to MCpl w/o the 2IC‘s course for the infantry.  You just have to get it within a certain time-frame(don‘t know at this time what it is)


----------



## Gryphon (16 Mar 2003)

For your first Chevron, you need to have completed your QL3s. For Cpl, you need your QL3s, and 2 years after yo‘re sworn in/made your affirmation


----------

